# Reckonize The Real.



## scottie (Sep 9, 2010)

I know that most of you are traditionalist and I like to brand myself as the same, but I have recently been reintroduced into point sparing. (Now in the past I've had some negative things to say about Sport Karate, and I still feel that it is not a valid means of self defense but, please for give my sudden hypocrisy. That can be another post for later.) 

*With all of that rabbit chasing finished. *
My Isshinryu teacher told me about this company called Reckonize. These "Rek Suits" trap body heat so you don't cool down a lot between matches and are not restrictive at all. I feel like I can kick two inches higher with these things on. They are the best thing I have ever put on to spar with. I wear them out and it looks like I am wearing a basketball warm up. I am even thinking about buying these as warm-up for the middle school Wrestling team I coach. If I only did sport Karate, I would through every Century or Heavy Weight GI I had away. 

*Hear comes the question.* 
 Does anyone know anything about these things long term. I got a couple on a special deal. Before I buy them for my wrestling team. or spend a whole lot of money for these things. I just want to know how they hold up. My thought is good. just wondering. If you guys may know more please say.


----------



## scottie (Sep 9, 2010)

Their website is http://www.reksuits.com/web/


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 17, 2010)

scottie said:


> I know that most of you are traditionalist and I like to brand myself as the same, but I have recently been reintroduced into point sparing. (Now in the past I've had some negative things to say about Sport Karate, and I still feel that it is not a valid means of self defense but, please for give my sudden hypocrisy. That can be another post for later.)
> 
> *With all of that rabbit chasing finished. *
> My Isshinryu teacher told me about this company called Reckonize. These "Rek Suits" trap body heat so you don't cool down a lot between matches and are not restrictive at all. I feel like I can kick two inches higher with these things on. They are the best thing I have ever put on to spar with. I wear them out and it looks like I am wearing a basketball warm up. I am even thinking about buying these as warm-up for the middle school Wrestling team I coach. If I only did sport Karate, I would through every Century or Heavy Weight GI I had away.
> ...


 
According to a lot of the point fighters that I know, they really prefer the Rek suits above most other uniforms for fighting.  I personally have not had one, but I just used this company to purchase warm jackets for our competition team and the captian of our fighting team requested we get Rek suits.  So take that for what it is worth.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 17, 2010)

I know some people who have had them for quite a while, and they hold up great. They still look new after a couple of years. I was worried about snagging, but haven't seen any yet. I LOVE my Rek Suit. I swear I could wear it to sleep in, it's so comfortable, and it really is less restrictive than other uniforms. And my 10 year old son hasn't been able to destroy his in 4 months--that's a record.

They also make other sports stuff, like warmup suits, so take a good look at the website before you buy karate uniforms for your wrestlers. They might have something specific to the sport. BTW, REK stands for "Real Easy Kicking."


----------



## scottie (Nov 22, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I know some people who have had them for quite a while, and they hold up great. They still look new after a couple of years. I was worried about snagging, but haven't seen any yet. I LOVE my Rek Suit. I swear I could wear it to sleep in, it's so comfortable, and it really is less restrictive than other uniforms. And my 10 year old son hasn't been able to destroy his in 4 months--that's a record.
> 
> They also make other sports stuff, like warmup suits, so take a good look at the website before you buy karate uniforms for your wrestlers. They might have something specific to the sport. BTW, REK stands for "Real Easy Kicking."



You are right Stacy I bought one and sence I have bought 4 more. they have chanced my life. lol!!!


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm hoping for more this Christmas, myself. I've been very good. :angel:


----------



## scottie (Nov 23, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I'm hoping for more this Christmas, myself. I've been very good. :angel:


Me too.lol. they 4 suits on sale right now, for $50.


----------

